# Ruger GP 100 44 special



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Lipseys will be shipping them next week, 3" 5 shot 44 special. Have my dealer already put me on the list.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Luck! Range report?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ratbstd said:


> Lipseys will be shipping them next week, 3" 5 shot 44 special. Have my dealer already put me on the list.


That will be nice, and the .44 Special is a good round!


----------

